# Chargement des polices au lancement de scribus



## Ghendibal (5 Mars 2005)

Bonjour !
J'ai decidé d'apprendre à utiliser  Scribus, le logiciel libre de PAO. Sur mac, il s'installe par fink et jusque là tout va bien. 
Le problème, c'est que j'ai besoin d'utiliser d'autres polices que celle proposées par defaut. J'ai pour cela ete faire un tour dans le "Control Panel" de kde (accessible via le dock kicker), rebrique "font installer" et j'ai ajouté les polices, appliqué les parametres puis relancé scribus. ET CA MARCHE ! 
Pourquoi j'ecris alors ? Et bien si je quitte X et que je relance, je dois à nouveau recommencer la manip et ca, c un lourd à la longue. 
Donc voila, comment puis-je pour que scribus reconnaisse toutes mes polices ? Ce sont toutes des true type, située dans un repertoire à la racine du disque.
Merci par avance


----------



## avosmac (19 Mars 2005)

Aller dans :

Menu Setting/Fonts/ 

sélectionner l'onglet "additionnal path"

choisir la bibliothèque de MacOS X et/ou votre Bibliothèque contenant les autres autres polices. Elles seront manifestement ajoutées.

Magazine Avosmac

s'abonner (ou se réabonner)
http://www.magazine-avosmac.com
ou
http://www.avosmac.com

Le magazine a l'unité à télécharger :
http://www.zinio.com/singles?issn=1296-3844


----------



## mathiasb (19 Mars 2005)

J'ai aussi ce problème si je veux importer des polices : l'onglet chemins additionnels (/configuration/polices) est inactif. Donc rien à faire, pas d'importation possible de mes polices (mac osx 10.3)? mathiasbComment faire sachant que je n'ai pas KDE.

j'en profite pour vous poser un autre problème : comment prévisualiser un document que j'ai créé.
En effet quand j'essaie de visualiser avant d'imprimer , un belle fenêtre s'ouvre... toute vide et toute grise 
   
                                                                                               mathiasb


----------



## avosmac (19 Mars 2005)

Il faut qu'aucun document ne soit ouvert


attention toutefois, il faut concvertir les polices au format PostScript avant

Je réfléchis à l'autre question


Magazine Avosmac


s'abonner (ou se réabonner)
http://www.magazine-avosmac.com
ou
http://www.avosmac.com

Le magazine a l'unité à télécharger :
http://www.zinio.com/singles?issn=1296-3844


----------



## avosmac (19 Mars 2005)

et pour avoir ses polices MacOS X dans scribus, il faut lancer :
Lancer dans Fink applesystemfonts 

Magazine Avosmac

s'abonner (ou se réabonner)
http://www.magazine-avosmac.com
ou
http://www.avosmac.com

Le magazine a l'unité à télécharger :
http://www.zinio.com/singles?issn=1296-3844


----------



## avosmac (19 Mars 2005)

Pour l'autre question, regardez dans la fenêtre de prévisualisation grise si la case "Display Transparency" est cochée. Elle ne doit pas l'être.

avosmac


----------



## Ghendibal (17 Août 2005)

"Un peu" en retard mais merci beaucoup pour ces infos, je vais pouvoir ressortir Scribus du tiroir poussiereux où je l'avais mis !


----------

